# October Birthdays!!



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey ........ who has an October birthday and wants to post it here so we can celebrate when the time comes ??

O.k........... me first........... hehehe  :canada: 

Mine is Oct. 4th and I'll be 43 yrs. old. :rockon:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My beautiful Lexi will be 3 tomorrow (Oct 2nd) 
We celebrated over the weekend. Pics are not that great as she was afraid (rightly so) of the candles. I cannot believe that she is 3 already!!! Time really flies!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

And Logan will be 1 on the 30th - I will post his pics around then!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love those pics of Lexi! arty: What a cutie! Good thing she's afraid of the candles... those things are very dangerous with all that hair!

And Marj, your birthday is coming up soon! What will you do to celebrate?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

My wifes bday is on the 3rd!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Marj!!!!!!

We share our special day, I will be 27 on Oct 4th!!!!!!

Today is also my first wedding anniversary, so this will always be a special week for us! Sadly, Lito and I will be down in Philly for school tonight so there will be no celebrations until Friday  

~Hugs, Kristin and Lito


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy upcoming Birthdays to you all! I will be 31 on October 27th  Boy does time fly!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Marj and Kristen....HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!  And Happy Birthday to Beamer's mommie!!! 










I do not KNOW if I will have computer access on the 4th, I will be in an airplane or airport much of the day, so I'd rather say it early than late! But I will be thinking of you both, and hope you have a SUPER day!

hugs,
Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday to all the October babies. And Happy Anniversary, too!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I will be "29" and holding on the 15th.......ound:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow Feb must have been an exciting month!!!! Hubby also has bday on the 
7th!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

*Marj, Kristin and all the October babies, wish you many more funfilled birthdays. Have a great year*!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I'll be '29' on the 21st. hmmm, yep, 29 sounds good again this year.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday all you little pumpkins! Marj I like your forthrightness by saying your age!!! way to go girl--- you 29 agains wlll eventually come around and tell us your real age.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY SWEET ANGEL LEXI!!!! 3 YEARS OLD TODAY!!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

arty: arty: HAPPY BIRTHDAY LEXIarty: arty:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy BIRTHDAY, Lexi!!!!!!!!!!!! :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: 

Hav a SUPER day! 

Kara


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday to All

October is a busy birthday month in my family. My daughter, my sister, my bother-in-law, my niece, my stepdad, and with fingers crossed, a puppy born for me. maybe.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey, Kristin! That is sooooooo cool that we share the same b'day! 

Ah, Missy, thanks for the compliment. I mean, what have I got to hide, eh? I've lived 43 years and it shows, so why not flaunt it? lol

LEXI, HAPPY BIRTHDAY sweetie!!!!!! What cute pictures! I wonder if we should all post our b'day pics, blowing candles, wearing stupid hats, you know.... the fun stuff! lol

Thank you so much, everyone, for all the lovely b'day wishes. I wasn't fishing for greetings, just curious as to who shared Oct. with me. :biggrin1:

Ryan, wish your wife a great one!

Debbie, this sounds like a wonderful month for all of you too. ESPECIALLY if there is a little girl born. OOOOOOOoooooooo!!! 

LIBRAS RULE!!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday Lexi! I hope you and your mommy have a great day!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy birthday Lexi! arty: Tell mommy to give you extra belly rubs today!


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

*Happy, Happy Birthday to all of you October babies (2 leggers and 4 leggers)! Hope your special days are wonderful and wish you all many more* arty: :drum: :bounce:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Lexi!!!!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i.t sure has been a fast year, coco's first birthday is oct. 29


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARJ

HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

arty: arty: HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARJarty: arty:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::clap2::cheer2:Happy Birthday Marj!:cheer2::clap2::juggle:

Hope you have a GREAT day!


Happy Belated to Beamer's Momma!:becky:
Happy Belated to Little Miss Lexi!:cheer2:


Happy Birthday/Happy Anniversary to others I may have missed!:juggle::clap2:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:cheer2: :whoo: :canada: *!!!Happy Birthday Marj!!!*:drum: you rock :rockon: :cheer2:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy birthday Marj! arty:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:cheer2: *!!!Happy Birthday Kristin aka Lito's Mom!!!* :cheer2:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Kristin too!!!! arty:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

arty: HAPPY BIRTHDAY KRISTINarty:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY 
MARJarty: arty: arty: :whoo:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

MARJ!!!!!!!!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy bday Marj!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO ALL!!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Marj! My son Benjamin's birthday is also on the 4th!*


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

I turn a big *50 *on October 14th!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> I turn a big *50 *on October 14th!


Libby~ I'll be joining you on Nov. 7th! AAAAHHH, the BIG FIVE-O! Somehow it's not really bothering me, though. I think I was more upset at turning 30, go figure....  :becky:


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARJ!!!!!!!

AND A VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO LEXI!!!!!!!


Big :hug: , Kristin


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lexi thanks you all for the great Birthday wishes - she had a really good day and got to sleep with mommy & daddy all night as her Bday present!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Sorry I have no idea where to find all the fun banners and birthday cakes but we do wish everyone a very Happy Birthday ..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you so much everyone! What a sweet group this is!  

It is beautiful here today, sunny, not a cloud in the sky and warm at 75F. Can't complain! I met my sis for lunch and it was nice enough to eat out on the terrasse. That doesn't happen often this time of year! I had me some fish and chips (we were at an Irish pub) and Bailey's cheesecake. Yuuummmmmmmyyyyy!!!!! Anyway, everyone knows that calories don't count on your birthday.  

We went out on Sat. for my b'day so I think we'll have a couple of frozen pizzas and salad tonight. Mind you, it's almost 6 and I'm still not hungry!! lol 

Happy Birthday to Libby's son, Benjamin!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad you had such a beautiful day, Marj. 
It was summer here today, 85, sunny, just gorgeous.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Glad to hear that you had such a nice birthday Marj. I always seem to have to work on my Bday - cant ever figure that out!! Glad weather was so nice! I am hoping for a nice day like that for our playdate next week!
! Have a nice glass of wine!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy birthday to all of you who celebrated a birthday today!!  It was a gorgeous day, for such wonderful people(and Lexi, of course) :grouphug:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Today is Shelby's 1st birthday. See how thrilled she is!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a great day for Shelby!!! Happy Birthday baby - you are in good company - today is my DH Bday too!!!
Laurie


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

OMG I LOVE that picture of Shelby. What an adorable photo. She's hiding under her hat! I love it Michele!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

She is a pip. At one point she just turned totally around and wouldn't face me. What we do for these photo ops, but I couldn't resist.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Happy 1st Shelby!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

arty: 

happy birthday shelby!!! What a cutie in the birthday hat!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Shelby!!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Happy 2nd birthday Desi!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a cutie Shelby is---hiding under her birthday hat!:laugh:
That's what I did too---:hug:you go girl--:hug:


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO HUG ME......whoever you might be!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Awww.....

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Vicki! :grouphug: I have a big ole' hug for ya!










Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

hAPPY BIRTHDAY VICKI!!!


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Doggie Nut said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO HUG ME......whoever you might be!


"Hug Me" is a new member on here her name is Cindy and she is my mother. She is out away from her computer right now, but I told her that you wished her a Happy B-Day. She told me to tell you thank you.
She did one thread on here I think it was titled "New Puppy Breath" :suspicious: I think, anyways I believe that she will come on later tonight or tomorrow, I guess it depends on how much fun she is having today:biggrin1: 
Thanks Vicki


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> "Hug Me" is a new member on here her name is Cindy and she is my mother. She is out away from her computer right now, but I told her that you wished her a Happy B-Day. She told me to tell you thank you.
> She did one thread on here I think it was titled "New Puppy Breath" :suspicious: I think, anyways I believe that she will come on later tonight or tomorrow, I guess it depends on how much fun she is having today:biggrin1:
> Thanks Vicki


LOL! WHOOPS!

I could've sworn that said Happy Birthday to me! haha.

Well, Happy birthday Vicki, early or LATE... 

And Happy Birthday to "Hug me" 

Kara


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Shelby - I hope your day was a wonderful one  

Vicki, a Happy Birthday to you too!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Everyone!!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I agree with Debbie - Happy Birthday to everyone, I am losing track! Me and my aging mind!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday, 'Lo..Hank's Dad!  Have a great one!










Kara


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Thank you so very much Kara. I'm feeling old. 

All the best.
*'Lo*


----------



## calidu (Sep 7, 2007)

:clap2: Happy Birthday Uncle Lo!!!!!!

Lily................


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Patti and Lily,
Thanks so very much for the birthday wishes... hope Hank's sis is doing well.

Regards,
*'Lo*


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday to All!
Desi and Lo and everyone!


----------

